# Test cut me off very early did I pass?



## fishyfish (Feb 8, 2014)

Took my test, it cut me off about 30 minuets into the test. I tried the pearson vue trick and it says im not authorized to TAKE an exam at this time and it wont even let me try to pay! SO DOES IT SOUND LIKE I PASSED?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Feb 8, 2014)

Honestly no way to find out. You are just going to have to wait until the results come in.


----------



## MrJones (Feb 8, 2014)

No, it sounds like you took the test and PearsonVue won't let you take another until it posts the results from this one.

Relax. We've all been there. You'll know when you know.


----------



## Akulahawk (Feb 8, 2014)

The PVT is only reliable for people taking the NCLEX, as far as I know. If you were taking that exam, you probably got what may be termed the "good popup" but I don't know if they've set up the NREMT exams to refuse all attempts to reschedule until results are posted. They may have done that.


----------



## eventer22 (Feb 12, 2014)

Did you pass?


----------



## fishyfish (Feb 12, 2014)

eventer22 said:


> Did you pass?



yes i did =)


----------

